# Will a cattle panel hold an escaper?!?!



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

At the end of my rope here! Nubian is quite the escaped and can escape our fence no matter what. She can scale the regular goat fencing and practically climb the other kind. Nothing to do with being too loose or too short. I've had goats for awhile and no problems ever. 

Unfortunately electric fencing is not an option at the moment- maybe eventually. 

Wondering if cattle panel would work? Of course I may not know until I try but thought I'd ask...

Considering it because maybe it's sturdier and harder to climb??


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Bump


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Once a jumper learns they can..they do and keep trying. Unfortunately can get legs caught and broke. Cattle panel are not much taller than net fencing. They do make goat panels pretty tall..we have a few. But man they cost. If she is climbing







you can do PVC pipe to make a rolling top. Picture below. It prevents the animal from getting a foot hold. Some add this top and bottom. The only thing that helped my jumper was a new home that ran all their goats in a large pasture.


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

That's the thing! She has several acres and her pen is currently open to another enclosure, plus toys, playgrounds, three open barn areas, stumps, 5 pools, hay feeders 🤣 
I even wired cattle panel ABOVE some of the fencing where she was getting out. That stalled it... 
But I can't cattle panel the entire fence...😂 
She doesn't even care to get anything when she escapes. She just gets out and stands at the fence. Just for the sake of jumping out. Goof!


happybleats said:


> Once a jumper learns they can..they do and keep trying. Unfortunately can get legs caught and broke. Cattle panel are not much taller than net fencing. They do make goat panels pretty tall..we have a few. But man they cost. If she is climbing
> View attachment 216674
> you can do PVC pipe to make a rolling top. Picture below. It prevents the animal from getting a foot hold. Some add this top and bottom. The only thing that helped my jumper was a new home that ran all their goats in a large pasture.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

😆 she is determined. May need wild life fencing which can keep deer in so should jeep her in. That will cost though. 
Maybe a second layer of fencing weaved through a thin pvc to lean inward.


----------

